# Leg Warmers for your Chihuahua! Hand made! Super cute!



## Tequilabuster2

:wave: Dress your Chi in the latest fashion! Leg Warmers! So cute yet so stylish your dog will look absolutely adorable! Guaranteed!!
I hand make these myself...In an assortment of colors and styles! Fur trim!! or non fur trim!! These are made from stretchy material so they will fit your Chi nice and snug!! These are absolutely adorableMy Chi's dont leave the house without them on!

I am currently selling these on Ebay at $4.99 for a pair....and $6.99 for all four legs! You canf ind thes under the seller name TequilaBuster2!

I also take orders, and can custom make these for you! I make tiny sizes for "teacups" and up! Please send any questions to [email protected]!! I have tons of pictures too!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

NO SUCH THING AS TEA CUPS - but thanks for the info - are you here to join and poarticipate in our site - why dont you go to ther newbie section and introduce yourself and your chihuahua :wave:


----------



## sillymom

Ozzysmom, you are so much better w/words than I am!! :wink:


----------



## stelun

Hello and Welcome! :wave: 

I cannot wait to see pictures of you chi.......*you have one don't you?* :confused4: 
This is a loverly group and it's for people that have chihuahuas......then if you have a chi and you also sell stuff for them.....you are very welcome.

Please....let us know more about you.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

lol silly mom - I always have to bite my tongue though - im suprised i havent bit it clean right of before now :lol:


----------



## stelun

You are doing great Claire...that's the way to handle this situations :wink:


----------



## Ms_P

Oh Stelun I love your avitar!


----------



## stelun

Thank u!
I am a member of a group of people that make them. I am still learning....it's a lot of fun!


----------



## pammyszoo

*Okay, I'm a "newbie" but I don't get it*

This might get me on the ca-ca list, but I'm just wondering why the less than pleasant welcome for TequilaBuster2? Her eBay listings show chis in the leg warmers and I thought we were all happy to find cool things for our beloved babies ------ ergo, she probably has chis or someone likes TequilaBuster2 enough to let her use their bathroom and dogs to shoot photos and she has goodies for our babies, I would think she'd be very welcome.

Sorry if I'm stepping on toes, but I've seen less than generous welcomes here before and it's almost as if someone who doesn't know that there are no official "teacups" or who is trying to understand our chihuahua obsession always get a snooty hello.

Sigh. Let the flaming begin.........


----------



## sillymom

Now I have to ask, why on earth you would want to start an argument over a post that happened over 2 weeks ago?? :? That is like yelling at your dog 2 weeks after she pee'd on the carpet.


----------



## Kari

Now now ladies, let's not get all snooty here.  

pammyszoo- The not so nice welcomes are because some people come on here just to advertise the stuff they are selling and not to actually join the forums. I think the teacup lectures do sometimes go overboard. But Tequilabuster was invited to go to the newbie section and didn't, so it appears they were here to sell. :roll: 

sillymom- maybe she didn't see this thread until now?


----------



## sillymom

Imkari, yes you are right, maybe she just saw it, I am a little on edge today, sorry.


----------



## Kari

sillymom said:


> Imkari, yes you are right, maybe she just saw it, I am a little on edge today, sorry.


Hey, I know all about being on the edge, lotsa days I'm barely hanging on! :wink:


----------



## pammyszoo

Thanks Imkari, and, no, I didn't see the thread until just now. I only have the opportunity to come in now and then and, as I said, I was just wondering why even pick on someone who is doing nothing but selling so long they are selling chi goods. 

Silymom, I really am sorry, I wasn't trying to pick a fight, I was just wondering why the not-well-hidden surliness has emerged. It seemed so unnecessary. But, that's just me! I'm kind of outspoken. Or have you noticed yet? LOL Guess* I'M* on edge, too! *Time for a puppy kiss for both of us to bring our blood pressure down!*

Mea culpa, I'm sorry for this assumption because it well get me less liked than I was a moment ago, but I'd surmise that had I received that "welcome" I would never have come back again and I'd be wondering about chi lovers being kind of snobbish. Actually, too, I make things for chis at my company at the moment but I deliberately don't post information to buy here because I didn't want anyone to think I was here to sell instead of get help raising my baby.

This is my fault, though, and I'll take the rap. I've just gotten so weary of forums everywhere being so clique-ish and I thought that people who love animals as much as we do would somehow be so much more tolerant. I mean, she made items for chihuahuas ...... does that mean I broke a rule when I posted a cheaper place to buy Advantage because they sell stuff instead of own chihuahuas?

Sorry again, I'm not trying to fight. I'm really, truly trying to understand why we treated someone who makes chi outfits the same way we treat an online casino.

Anyway, I'll go sit in the corner now like the bad girl I was ..... but I'm taking my chi with me. GRIN


----------



## pammyszoo

And now I've spelled your name wrong, Sillymom!  *SORRY* about that! I'm such a klutz with a keyboard and awful at checking for errors. My apologies.

Oy! I'd better go back to work instead of reading around my favorite chi spot before I get into even more trouble! :hippy2:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

at the end of the day we have had many people lately who have joined this forum to spam our site and use us for free advertisement - we are a forum not a shop - we knew for a FACT that this was someone who just wanted to sell things - as she picked out the only forum she wanted to post in " chihuahua crafts" if I was a new member the first section I would post in would be newbie section - its quite rude just to come in and not even introduce yourself properly and just start using us to sell things.

as you said pammy you are not here often so you do not know all the people who have been using are genorosity to advertise there own sites and not let us do the same back so please if you have a problewm in the future please pm one of the mods and let us know and we can tell you what is actually going on and why that person got the replys they did - this also helps before replying to old posts so not to start problems again.

thanks for your cooperation  :wave:


----------



## KB

That's WEIRD..............Cuddles had posted here last night and now its GONE :shock: 

I should tell Mia posts are disappearing again!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

I noticed that too - weird I havent noticed any of mine dissappearing :shock:


----------



## Lady&trampsmom

sillymom said:


> Now I have to ask, why on earth you would want to start an argument over a post that happened over 2 weeks ago?? :? That is like yelling at your dog 2 weeks after she pee'd on the carpet.


haha sorry i know its old but :lol: love that saying lol


----------



## MammaDog

LMAO sillymom...

If you look at the first post for this person wanting to seel her chi stuff you will see she has only posted ONCE. Why you ask, because we tend to get a little upset over these people who come here and post one time to try and get us to use their site or just to sell stuff. That is not what this forum is for. That and seeing people keep using the "teacup" when there is no such thing is a bit tacky if you ask me.

No worries though, I can understand why you wondered about the lest than welcoming replies, but like sillymom said, it happened awhile ago.

MD


----------



## MammaDog

Umm... how did my post go to a different thread? what happened?

MD

EDIT.. nevermind.. I see what happened... laughing at myself now.


----------



## babyjane1968

ozzysmom said:


> NO SUCH THING AS TEA CUPS - but thanks for the info - are you here to join and poarticipate in our site - why dont you go to ther newbie section and introduce yourself and your chihuahua :wave:


lol,im just catching up on some postings takes me ages but this made me laugh


----------

